# How do I make acrylics more syrup-like?



## Sea Watcher (Mar 7, 2012)

I want to drizzle acrylic paint from my brush, rather in the manner of golden syrup. Is there a way of making the paint a more more "drizzly" consistency?


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I've always just added water to get the consistency I was looking for, but Don is one of our star acrylic painters, maybe he'll have some better tips for you.


----------



## Sea Watcher (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for replying to my first venture into the site, PencilMeIn. I was after a twizzly-drizzly effect, as in golden syrup. I've found that water falls straight and won't twizzle. However, I've now discovered I can achieve reasonable random twizzling with a very long fine brush.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad you found a solution! I hope you'll share your results here.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Try an acrylic medium.


----------



## Rafiwashere (Apr 29, 2012)

The best acrylic medium I've used to get the consistency of syrup (which is what I use in my splash paintings is "Self Leveling Gel Medium" a little on the expensive side but worth every penny.


----------

